# Car PC setup



## Scufi (Jun 27, 2010)

OK, so I`m replacing my Pioneer 940 with a Carputer.

The advantages:
Processing Power
Tuning Options
Sound Quality
Modularity
GPS 
ODB II sensor readout 

The disadvantages:
Power Consumption
Heat
Size
Installation


The setup:
ASUS P5Q-EM
Intel E2140
Creative X-FI XtremeMusic 
2.5" GreenHDD SATA
ThermalRight Ultra120 (not this one, must search for one smaller)
150W Opus PSU
GlobalSat BU-353 WaterProof USB GPS Receiver (SiRF Star III)
Antec Case (or Silverstone)

The X-Fi is great. Has Crossover and Time Alignment Function and I am used to it. 
Power consumption will be in the 80W range or smaller (underclocked/volted CPU).
Will play any HD DVD, Blueray, 720/1080i/p. 

I will need help to find some suitable LCDs for the front and rear. 
I was thinking about 7" in front and 10" or larger in the back.

The case will be larger than a mITX, so no glove box mounting. It will need some custom damping mounts (maybe in the spare wheel space?).
One advantage of this will be the short interconnect cables.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Have you done any checking around at www.mp3car.com? I realize you are in the UK, but they sell products and have more members that are into the car pc thing. 

Granted, you can search around here for the best crossover and time alignment options, such as AudioMulch or even Foobar 2000's crossover plugin. Plus MiniDSP is another choice for outboard processing.


----------



## Scufi (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks!

I mostly use foobar. Some years ago, I had a VST plugin with a 31 band equalizer per individual channel. I`ll search my old hdd for it.

As with time alignment and other tuning, the thx tool in the x-fi menu is very good.
Each speaker had it`s own distance with angle adjustments and an option to tick if it was below ear level.


----------



## DirtyDog (Jul 30, 2009)

Sorry for the newb question, but what do you use to create multiple audio outputs? Is there an interface between the sound card and amps you are using? 
I have a Pavillion slimline that I have taking space in my closet. Dunno if it's even capable of being upgraded enough to slap that sucker under my seat?

How about THIS touchscreen monitor?


----------



## tgnylu (Aug 28, 2009)

DirtyDog said:


> How about THIS touchscreen monitor?


800x600 resolution wouldn't even meet acceptable resolution standards 10 years ago.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

tgnylu said:


> 800x600 resolution wouldn't even meet acceptable resolution standards 10 years ago.


It's more then what is needed. All you need is enough resolution so that the eye can not discern a pixel at the viewing distance. 800x480 is and has been the standard for _any_ 7" mobile display.

IVA-W505:
Screen Size: Mototrized 7'' Screen 
LCD Type: Transparent Type TN LCD 
Operation System: TFT Active Matrix 
Number of Picture Elements: 1,152,000 pcs. (*800* x 3 x *480*)
Effective Number of Picture Elements: 99% or more
Illlumination System: LED


----------

